# Steamboat Pat Downs to ride the gondola?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Really? 

This country needs an enema. 



> Those waiting to board Steamboat Springs' gondola first must submit to police pat-downs, according to 5280 magazine's Kelly Bastone.


Full article here. 

Yet another reason riding in the backcountry is more attractive to me...


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

> it's either submit to the searches, or forgo the nearly $100 you just spent on a lift ticket


$100 lift tickets?? OUCH!!!! 

pat downs and 100 lift tickets.. 2 reason to stay in the BC


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

$90 lift tickets I am sure. Steamboat is always on the high side but they are not more expensive than a day ticket to Vail or Aspen. 

But yeah, ouch. And I'm getting treated like I am going through airport security? No thanks. When you are on vacation you don't need that hassle.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Coloradans should stage a revolt one day where everyone shows up with flasks


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It would be better if they just didn't spend their money there. 

Which is what I would recommend doing. There are a ton of places with just as good of snow and don't hassle their patrons like this.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

That's just plain fucked up!!! Guess I'll never ride Steamboat now, good job dick heads  :thumbsdown: 

What the hell are they even looking for or think they will find? Guns? Drugs? Bombs? This stupid shit has gotten out of control!!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

yeah, in a lot of cases when u go on vacation you already flew and got that treatment.

we got $60 lift tickets here and i have thought thats rape for awhile.. being a season pass holder for yrs and yrs tho it never effected me. but yeah thats rape.. i stopped buying passes though and riding lifts all together my 3rd season owning a sled.. EI: last yr.. 1st season in some 30+ yrs i did not ride a chairlift at least once. 

now if our resorts started patting down when i was still riding there, i'd BOYCOTT.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i just called information at Steamboat and asked them about the article, and it seems they are already running damage control. the woman i talked to said that the article is ridiculous and not true, that they do not and will not be doing police pat-downs, and blamed this on the 5280 magazine basically making shit up. she said that last year they had additional security on the mountain on April fools day to mitigate/discourage pranks.

so the steamboat management knows about the article and deny its truth, and i would look for them to address this publicly soon.

on the other hand, if it is true then they should be boycotted and put out of business.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I figured they would do an about face as soon as this became public knowledge. Once you are there, you are kind of stuck with dealing with it. Once people know it's standard practice, they'll just choose to go elsewhere. Nice work Steamboat. I got a feeling they will have a measurable drop in their bookings for the next few weeks. Maybe some of the more saavy travelers will take advantage of the discounts they will have to offer to get people to show up. 

Bummer for them as they are having a great season and would have been able to charge a premium otherwise. Nice work guys...:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What the fuck?!

I'd go to the ticket office and demand a refund if I got to the lift and found out a popo pat down was a requirement to ride. Fuck that!

Didn't they do something like this at the Keystone gondola one year? I seem to remember a big stink about it and that the judge threw out every charge that was written up as a result of it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope this isn't an attempt to thwart "terrorism". How many people can fit in a gondola anyway? .....6? ....8? The traffic jam created by the pat down is a much larger opportunity for terror.

I personally would not ride at a resort like that.

EDIT: They are searching for flasks?!?! Wtf?

This article makes no sense. Uniformed public servants have no business searching for alcohol on private property. Are we sure this isn't in response to some kind of phone threat?


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

SOmething I'd be curious about is they say the resorts and runs are often on National Forest land but the lifts are privately owned. Well where does the pat down search actually take place? Also wouldn't they have to have something on the lift ticket stating you agree to submit?

Not a legal guy but seems like there are a lot of legal issues


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Under Colorado law they do have the right. As far as allowing people to get on their lifts. They can make a pat down a requirement before getting on a lift. Of course, we are not required to give any resort doing this our patronage. 

In reality this has been getting out of control for awhile. First it was upped ski patrol. Then it was cops on the mountain. The forest service (outside of any resort influence though) started staking out smoke shacks and busting people at them.

What they are forgetting is that these are resorts built for people to come to and have fun. You can't make "fun" a standard that everyone has to follow to the nth degree. People are going to choose to enjoy themselves how they see fit. With that comes some tom foolery and a little chaos. Sure you are going to have some bad incidents, but you will never get rid of those to anyone's satisfaction. There will always be something people will bitch about. Crack down on one thing, then they'll find something else. Before long they aren't cracking down on anything because no one is coming to their resort and they are going out of business.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

I used to like Steamboat a lot, now not so much!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't like the intermixing of public and private business. If the resorts want to search people for alcohol as they get on the lifts they own, that's fine. They can pay security guards to search people and I won't go there. Having public servants enforce private regulations (last time I checked it's not illegal to carry a flask) is complete and utter bullshit!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think they were handing out tickets for it. I also think that the public servants were probably off duty. Much like night clubs hire off duty cops to hang out at the entrance to their clubs. 

Of course I could be wrong about them being off duty. If that is the case, than it is utter bullshit and if I was a citizen of Steamboat I would want to resort to compensate the tax payer for the expense.


----------



## JRosco (Sep 27, 2010)

oh, and they are saying they are looking for alcohol, but what they are really looking for is the herbs, why else would it just be at the Ganjala? And you don't have to give up your lift ticket, just don't ride the Ganj, take the regular lift!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

The article says they were 'uniformed police officers'.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Long Arm of the Law | 5280 | Denver's Magazine Since 1993


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

cifex said:


> The article says they were 'uniformed police officers'.


They are also uniformed at clubs and bars that hire them to work the doors when they are off duty. That is pretty standard. Just because they are in uniform doesn't mean they were on duty. It definitely ups the intimidation factor no doubt.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

This is retarded. Good luck finding my joints when I have all my gear on. That seems near impossible. With all ur gear and the amount of stash pockets some outerwear comes with, it seems retarded. Flask's would seem pretty damn easy to hide aswell with all ur gear on.

I would seriously doubt they'd pay cops to do that. They'd have better control putting in cameras. A camera or 2 in each gondola would do more to stop people from swigging or toking on the lift.

Not knowing how steam boat is set up. If you need to take the gondola to get up to the mountain, hide a flask in ur boots for the time being. In front of ur shin, loose laces, ur golden.

They'd rather u buy ur alcohol off of them.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

little devil said:


> They'd rather u buy ur alcohol off of them.


That seems to be the bottom line. 

I don't know about you guys, but I have never gotten drunk, much less a buzz off of a flask I've brought to the resort. Hell I bet their resort owned ski shops at the base sell flasks...


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> They are also uniformed at clubs and bars that hire them to work the doors when they are off duty. That is pretty standard. Just because they are in uniform doesn't mean they were on duty. It definitely ups the intimidation factor no doubt.


Are you serious???! Pretty sure they don't allow anything that ridiculous in NY.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> They are also uniformed at clubs and bars that hire them to work the doors when they are off duty. That is pretty standard. Just because they are in uniform doesn't mean they were on duty. It definitely ups the intimidation factor no doubt.


Yea, how fucking bird is that eh. Around here they get concerts, sporting events and all that noise. To sit there, get paid good cash and stop a few fights. Usually by just kicking people out. I couldnt complain. The one cop I know say's he gets about an extra 8 bills bi weekly for his "off duty" pays. Thats golden.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've got no interest in getting hammered on or off the slope. 1 beer with lunch occasionally.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Yea, its forbidden in all the counties around me.



> I. PURPOSE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Cifex, I am not sure how it works around you. Do you have cops at sporting events, concerts, the fair around there? If so, and according to your research than the tax payer is footing the bill for them to be there. 

The way it's structured here is that if there is some sort of private (football game, club, concert) event and a police presence is needed, the owner of the event must hire them for their time to work said event. That way tax payers are not footing the bill for a private event. Sure there are exceptions and there are rules that have to be followed. The bottom line is that they are still police officers and can arrest you if it's justified (or not justified I suppose).


----------



## mallrat (Oct 27, 2009)

Actually in most states they do. Or at least ID. 

It's for arresting and gun purposes


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I think an important difference is that at sporting events you have 20-60 thousand people crammed into a small area with alcohol involved and opposing sides. Also, frequently the stadiums are subsidized by public monies because they have a significant economic benefit to the area and its in the public interest to protect the investment as well as the taxpayer. There is no history of riots at ski resorts and the human density doesn't warrant protection from terrorism. The prime risk at a ski resort is personal injuries involving one or two people. That would be resolved through civil litigation between the parties. I haven't heard any statistics on drunkards killing or maiming fellow skiers with their recklessness being endemic at resorts. 

As far as police at bars (in uniform), the main issue in my opinion is the potential conflict of interest. Also, the impression that is given having uniformed civil servants 'employed' at a private facility could make it a appear an company is 'above the law'.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The Town of Breckenridge PD actually goes up on the mountain and patrols. They can only go the first 500 feet though after that their out of their jurisdiction. They've been issuing reckless endangerment tickets on people that are "speeding" in one case they actually came in the park and tried to ticket a guy that was hitting a feature. It's getting out of hand and of course Steamboat is going to try and swing some bullshit on it. But the truth is these resorts are all "what about the children" yeah well you know what those of us you're busting we're someones children too you fucks. Keystone is a prime example of that anyone that knows about their douche bag ski patrol and how they cover shit up knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't really have a problem with Police patrolling on the slopes but I'm inclined to think a policemen may not be qualified to judge what is reckless endangerment. Speeding down a slope may be reckless endangerment for some noob where you or I might be in complete control and have years of experience judging the unpredictability of other riders. Are they issuing tickets left and right or is this a rare thing where they are issuing said tickets?


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

smoking weed isn't even illegal in Colorado. If you have medical card who's to say you can't toke . I'm not completely familiar with the rules there but I do know people with medical marijuana cards that live in breck.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> smoking weed isn't even illegal in Colorado. If you have medical card who's to say you can't toke . I'm not completely familiar with the rules there but I do know people with medical marijuana cards that live in breck.


It's illegal you obviously have no clue how it works up here so don't comment on it.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

Wouldn't both me :dunno:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

People are sheep in this country look at how fat they are and how they let themselves be corralled. Plain and simple as you put it "this country is fucked" hence why Austria sounds better and better.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's illegal you obviously have no clue how it works up here so don't comment on it.


well. for something that is so "illegal" , there sure are a hell of a lot of dispensaries selling the shit. and alot of doctors giving out cards to get it


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> well. for something that is so "illegal" , there sure are a hell of a lot of dispensaries selling the shit. and alot of doctors giving out cards to get it


True, but you can't just smoke it out in the public, you will get ticketed or arrested. In a private residence it's okay. So basically the rules that we have all used in the consumption part still apply.


----------



## EagleTalons (Oct 10, 2010)

With all the stuff I usually carry in my coat and now that I have a backpack. It would take half an hour to look at all the stuff I am carrying!


----------



## Halborr (Oct 5, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I think it would be fun for everyone to dress up in turbans and carry copies of the Koran then telephone in bomb threats to fuck with these halfwit local pigs at steamboat.


Funny, yes, until the FBI shows up on your ass...


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The bomb threats are a little far. Just use stickers that say "I'm the bomb!!!". That should be enough to get the idiots charged up.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I asked my friend, who lives in Steamboat Springs, and she said the article is "so not true." They did bag searches on April 1st and closing day.


----------



## RawStylus909 (Aug 5, 2010)

They are searching for flasks???  What about if I pour vodka in a plastic water bottle and pretend it's water? What about ppl that use camelbacks as well? What a waste of time & fucking LAME-O.


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

My friend was there on opening day and a couple days after and said there were no pat downs.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Hurricane said:


> My friend was there on opening day and a couple days after and said there were no pat downs.


I think we can chalk this one up to urban legend and misinformation.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> I asked my friend, who lives in Steamboat Springs, and she said the article is "so not true." They did bag searches on April 1st and closing day.


I thought so. This article sounded like total bullshit. Are you telling me in the age of the iphone that if they were doing pat downs at a gondola, there wouldnt be some video proof on youtube? 

Sunshine my local hill does bag searches on closing day in an effort to control some of the madness that goes on during slush cup. Doesnt seem to work as everyone hides their booze up there a few days before hand! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

roremc said:


> I thought so. This article sounded like total bullshit. Are you telling me in the age of the iphone that if they were doing pat downs at a gondola, there wouldnt be some video proof on youtube?
> 
> Sunshine my local hill does bag searches on closing day in an effort to control some of the madness that goes on during slush cup. Doesnt seem to work as everyone hides their booze up there a few days before hand! :laugh::laugh:


Plus, could you imagine the lift line delay if they searched everybody? It'd be worse than TSA at O'Hare during Christmas.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The 5280 article is not bullshit. Several Steamboat locals on other sites have been talking about this and confirming the report. It is also not an everyday thing.

Here is 5280's response to the editorial from the Denver Post. 

Pretty much confirms my suspicions as to how Steamboat was trying to handle this. They obviously tried to paint it as a good thing in the original 5280 article. Now that it could cost them they are back pedaling on it. 

Sounds like Spring is the most targeted time for this policy, then some select Holidays and an occasional pow day. Just keep that in mind when you are thinking about booking a trip to Steamboat. Plenty of other resorts where you won't have this hassle at all no matter what time of year it is.


----------

